# May 22nd Lemoyne (Harrisburg) PA Slot Car Show



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually,
There will be a 20 table slot car show in Lemoyne, PA right outside of Harrisburg. I will be running the show which goes from 9AM to 1PM Saturday before the big 80 or more participant TKO race sponsored by TKO Tracks. Google them for all the show and race particulars. Bob Beers:thumbsup:


----------

